# Tiddy Bear...WTF????



## Bosco578 (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJUBFkVrk9s


----------



## reaper (Dec 3, 2008)

Gotta give them an A+ for marketing!


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope no one thinks that I am too rude, but I want to be reincarnated as a tiddy bear!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

that's a joke, right? They aren't serious?


----------



## Scout (Dec 3, 2008)

is anyone elde hearing a TT where the DD is?


----------



## FF894 (Dec 3, 2008)

Scout said:


> is anyone elde hearing a TT where the DD is?



I think he is even saying it exactly at the right moment when the TT is in the camera shot....


Just think, the inventer is probably making more than all of us.


----------



## Scout (Dec 3, 2008)

FF894 said:


> I think he is even saying it exactly at the right moment when the TT is in the camera shot....




You mean when the DD is in the shot?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

You know, this isn't a new invention or anything, just the first one I've seen in the shape of a bear. There are such things as shoulder pads for your seat belt.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://tiddybearcomfortstrap.com/

lol


----------



## Redemption (Dec 21, 2008)

Sasha said:


> You know, this isn't a new invention or anything, just the first one I've seen in the shape of a bear. There are such things as shoulder pads for your seat belt.



Who wants that when you can have a Tiddy Bear? HAHA This cracked me up the first time I saw it on TV.


----------

